# WHO'S THE BEST FOR INSURANCE?



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

Hello there i am quite new to the forum but been reading and looking into skylines for around a year now.

I know this is probly been coverd already loads of times but i was hopeing for more up to date comments .

I am 24 years old, 6 points for speeding , stay in a okay area in scotland and will be buying an £15000 GT-R R33 

who is the best for insurance  

please comment thanks


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

A-plan at the moment ,i would say


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

A-plan (underwritten by Ensign) 08450711234


----------



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks barrie and murano3 :smokin: :smokin: 

A-plan it is then


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Tell them you saw them on the forum .. they'll probably be quite pleased and let you have 10p off.


----------



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

murano3 said:


> Tell them you saw them on the forum .. they'll probably be quite pleased and let you have 10p off.


REALLY !!


sounds good 

I think i will just do that. lol  

They would probly put the price up by 10p 

lol


----------



## skydi (Mar 8, 2006)

I tried A plan, and a broken who specialisers in Modified Cars, Skylines, 200's, Scooby's etc, and then I found there is a NEW department of Zurich, Called Zurich Premier, due to my age (Over 30) and holding a UK lisence for over 10 years and 3 years no claims (was on ex-hubbys insurance) So having to build my own up myself) I was amazed to get a quote of only 837.00 Fully comp I have an R33 GTS-T 11995 (almost 1996) N reg just imported in January this year. I was really please. Was paying more for a 200 sx 14a


----------



## skydi (Mar 8, 2006)

* Sorry that should read BROKER not broken *


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm 'over 30'.. well 40 in fact, i have an R32 GTR and pay £655 fully comp with full NCB from 'Performance direct' (Subsiduary of norwich Union).. Dunno if this is a good price.. anyone know any better for my age, bonus etc let me know


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm 'over 30'.. well 40 in fact, i have an R32 GTR and pay £655 fully comp with full NCB from 'Performance direct' (Subsiduary of Norwich Union).. Dunno if this is a good price.. anyone know any better for my age, bonus etc let me know


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Sorry about double post... am downloading a film and my connection a bit slow!!!!


----------



## skydi (Mar 8, 2006)

WOW that's excellent I haven't full 5 years NC only 3 I am 42 so yours is FANTASTIC as a GTR is in a higher group than my GTS-T mine is a group 20 what is your GTR?


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Its also group 20 i think.... all skyline imports with turbo fall into the nasty group 20  u can find them at www.performancedirect.co.uk


----------



## skydi (Mar 8, 2006)

I thought a GTR would be in a higher group than myu GTS-T as you have TWO turbos


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

yes i have two... last time i looked  lol


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

GTS-T's dont hang about and are highly nickable! hence high insurance group.............


----------



## skydi (Mar 8, 2006)

*I am so glad you still have ......*

I didn't know they were in the same group Oh well here goes piggy bank at the ready, One day I would like a R34 GTR But we park on the street and I am NOT putting that on the street.  

I must go and post in another forum about imobilsers good chatting.


----------



## skydi (Mar 8, 2006)

*I am so glad you still have ......*

I didn't know they were in the same group Oh well here goes piggy bank at the ready, One day I would like a R34 GTR But we park on the street and I am NOT putting that on the street.


----------



## skydi (Mar 8, 2006)

sorry for double post in error doing too many things at once


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

he he, i dont blame u, i wouldnt park R34 in the street either!! any skyline chat .. mail me >>>>> [email protected]


----------



## skydi (Mar 8, 2006)

Cheers I will - I don't like parking my R33 SINGLE turbo in the street as it is


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Neither do i like parking my car on the drive.... i had an issue with the garage door collapsing on it before.. i got a new rear windscreen from this forum  Well i'm off to watch King Kong.. mail if u need any advice, c ya lata


----------



## skydi (Mar 8, 2006)

Enjoy King Kong Nice chatting to you


----------



## cheyenne (Feb 5, 2006)

I am over 40 and female (47 to be exact) and currently pay £390 FC protected NCB with A Plan for my 1993 R33 2.5 GTS-T. They will try other companies to get the quote down and mention that you belong to the owners group as that helps a lot. Also tell them if you have driven any other performance cars as I think that helps your cause too.


----------



## skydi (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi That's Great, I am 43 in May (but husband is on my policy) Sure it pushes the premium up, they know I have driven other performance cars. But yours has to be the BEST ever. I will try A plan at my next renewal for sure


----------



## cheyenne (Feb 5, 2006)

skydi said:


> Hi That's Great, I am 43 in May (but husband is on my policy) Sure it pushes the premium up, they know I have driven other performance cars. But yours has to be the BEST ever. I will try A plan at my next renewal for sure


Good luck with it. I live out in the sticks as well, and my hubbie is an HGV artic driver so I think that helps as he always gets cheaper insurance than me.


----------



## ElginR33GTR (Mar 19, 2006)

*a plan are great*

26, 2 yrs no claims, r33 gtr 500bhp, 995 the best by far


----------



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

ElginR33GTR said:


> 26, 2 yrs no claims, r33 gtr 500bhp, 995 the best by far


Thats good going i got one for £1500 24 years old 9 points 3 years ncb
R33 v-spec bodykit and alloys


----------



## ElginR33GTR (Mar 19, 2006)

hi turbonut, sure you know you will get pretty big drop when you 25, not sure how much of a difference points make? anyone else know?


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

http://uk.ask.com/fr?u=http://www.a...e Quotes.&mb=7f83eb21e5ea73223b45f5fac29437b1


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

25 (when insured - 26 now) started getting quotes in order from top to bottom!

I have 1 months ban on my license for speeding, but other than that I have 8 years NCB and owned my own policy since I was 17 and learning to drive.
(had 3 points back in '98 which since don't count.
No accidents.


1st: Adrian Flux (the performance specialists apparently!!!!) £2800

2nd: Hyperformance £2100

3rd: Norwich Union (My Diesel Polo's insurers at the time) No quote! LOL

4th: Direct line (OMG WTF!!!!!) after a long conversation he reckoned the cheapest I would achieve was with him and at £3000 because the 'SKILINER' as he called it was only driven by young hi risk male drivers! (That will please all you 40 something’s lol) 

5th: Tesco £1450 - getting better

6th: A-Plan £1000 exactly and by far the best quote till I randomly tried one more insurer....

5th: The Insurance Factory £874 fully comp

No I have never had to make a claim off A-Plan or the Insurance Factory so can't vouch for how they handle issues like that - but both of those companies were by far the most competitive.


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Those of you with A-Plan, ask how much their current book value for your car is if written off. I was advised for a 33 GTR, 1995 with stage one, volks etc I would recive the grand sum of........£9600 so I'm going elsewhere thanks


----------



## jamescarter1981 (Apr 23, 2006)

i got quotes 760 on an R33 GTR from Admiral, i'm 25 with 5 years NCB, but i'm also a cop, which gives me a little discount. Didn't think that was too bad though, but i'll still try A-plan.


----------

